# Mountain Bike für Tochter



## Wiesbaden_Er (24. Juli 2018)

unsere Tochter (12, 166cm Fliegengewicht...) wächst aus ihrem Kania 26 medium heraus ..

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kania-26-medium-strecken.871672/

Anforderungen an ein neues Bike (Tochter) : Genau so !

Übersetzt heist das 
- Mountain Bike Rahmen, gerne mit "gebogenem" Oberrohr wie beim Kania oder beim Zoulou Eve aber KEIN Einstieg wie bei einem Damenrad
- Nutzung für Schulweg, nie im Gelände 
- leicht !! Sie wiegt derzeit gerade mal 36kg ..
- Größe sollte für 176 reichen
- blau (muss) mit wenig Decals (Tochter ...)
- ob 27,5 oder 28" ist (mir) egal
- V-Brakes (Gewicht / Verbiegen Bremsscheibe in der Schule, kein Geländeeinsatz)
- Starrgabel (Gewicht)
- Felgen und Anbauteile in schwarz
- Nabendynamo, Schutzbleche und Gepäckträge werden benötigt

Budget ... 999€ (vhb)

Zusammengefasst .. Wie ihr 26 medium ;-) 

Ich kann schrauben ... Nicht einspeichen ...


----------



## lucie (24. Juli 2018)

Welche Antwort genau erhoffst Du dir in diesem Thread? 
Hast Du überhaupt eine Frage gestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (24. Juli 2018)

Frage: wer kann mir bzgl. Rahmen oder Komplettbike weiterhelfen


----------



## HiFi XS (24. Juli 2018)

Wiesbaden_Er schrieb:


> Frage: wer kann mir bzgl. Rahmen oder Komplettbike weiterhelfen



Ich fahre Kona 28 in der Stadt. Vielleicht sowas - aber in der neueren Ausführung gib es Kona Dew nur mit Scheibenbremsen.


zB https://www.hibike.de/kona-big-dew-...Tr7tCh2D_gGKEAYYASABEgKp6_D_BwE#item_23381668


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (25. Juli 2018)

Kannst du etwas zum Gewicht sagen (messen)


----------



## Votec Tox (26. Juli 2018)

36 kg bei 1,66m, wäre da ein Rennrad mit gröberen Reifen gewichtstechnisch nicht besser?
Fahre selbst bei nur 1cm mehr Körpergröße ein Giant Carbon Renner mit Comfortgeometrie (wenig Sattelüberhöhung, speziell flexende Carbongabel und Carbonstreben hinten) und pannenfesten Schwalbemarathonreifen.
Finde das wesentlich komfortabler als ein Aluhardtail mit Starrgabel (habe ich auch eins, steht meist rum).
Denn Renner fand ich damals von 2500.- auf 998.- runtergesetzt, da kleiner Rahmen und ewiger Ladenhüter.


----------



## lucie (26. Juli 2018)

Es soll doch auch für den Weg zur Schule sein. Wenn ich sehe, wie andere ihre Räder vor öffentlichen Gebäuden (z.B. Uni ect.) gegen andere Bikes schmeißen, wird sie nicht lange Freude dran haben.
Das Kona finde ich schon sinnvoller, vom Klaupotential eines Carbonrenners mal ganz abgesehen. Allerdings könnte der TE selbst auch mal Tante google anwerfen, um sich vorab erst einmal zu informieren, was es auf diesem Sektor alles so gibt.


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (27. Juli 2018)

Ganz kurz ... genauere Antwort folgt heute Abend...Tante Google spuckt ....nix aus..

Gewicht ..Gewicht ..Gewicht ..aber alle MTB haben Federgabel und Scheibenbremse (abgesehen vom Verbiegen). Bei 13.5kg (keine Seltenheit) .. sind das 1/3 ihres Gewichtes ...

Ein Zoulou ... kommt der Sache recht nah ...


----------



## below (27. Juli 2018)

Naja Mountainbikes haben ja auch die Eigenart, dass sie für nicht befestigte Wege gebaut werden. Wenn man keine Eigenschaft eines MTB nutzen möchte, ist es doch wenig sinnvoll, genau danach zu suchen? Heutzutage ein MTB ohne Disc und Federgabel zu finden dürfte abgesehen vom Classic-Markt recht schwierig werden.


----------



## HiFi XS (28. Juli 2018)

Ein Kona ist eine sinnvolle Mischung aus Mountainbike-Feeling und Praktisches für den Zweck.


----------



## kc85 (28. Juli 2018)

Bei so speziellen Anforderungen würde ich immer selber was aufbauen.

Meine Tochter ist 1,53, wiegt 34 kg und sitzt aktuell auf dem hier:






Ein 26er mit 14,5 Zoll Rahmenhöhe, Starrgabel, 1x10 XT und V-Brakes. Wiegt keine 9kg und lag/liegt preislich klar unterhalb eines vergleichbaren Pyro X.13.

Man könnte, wenn man sich mit einer Scheibenbremse anfreunden kann, z.B. als Rahmen sowas kaufen und drumrum ein nettes Rad stricken:






Bei Bedarf eine starre Gabel dazu. Oder, wenn einen 800g extra nicht jucken, halt eine Federgabel. Muss man halt selber bauen.

Mit etwas Suchen findet man sicherlich auch einen geeigneten Basisrahmen für V-Brake.

Alternativ kann man ja mal ein leichtes Pyro B.16 (27,5'') konfigurieren (Starrgabel möglich). Aber auch da gibts keine V-Brake.

Wobei ich Sachen wie Nabendynamo, Gepäckträger und Schutzbleche für unnötigen Kram halte. 

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (28. Juli 2018)

Wiesbaden_Er schrieb:


> Ein Zoulou ... kommt der Sache recht nah ...



Falls Du mit "ein Zoulou" dieses hier meinst:






Das gehört meiner Frau und auch das ist selber aufgebaut.

kc85


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (29. Juli 2018)

Ich glaube .. heute heißen die Dinger Urban Bike

Das Zoulou ;-) genau .. deine Frau schrieb mir ...10.5kg.. mit Federgabel 

Es gibt von Zoulou auch ein Komplettbike .. mit 12.5kg (Optik .. naja)
https://www.zoulou-bikes.com/epages...ops/ZoulouGmbH_Endkundenshop/Products/Z277122
Sowie den Rahmen einzeln ...

Von Müssing einen MTB (Lady Comp 7) mit Federgabel und Disk (aber den optischen Wünschen inkl. Farbe entsprechend) mit satten 13.5kg. Starrgabel nicht lieferbar. Rahmen (ohne Gabel) alleine glaub ich 1.7kg..

Cube hat ein Damen Urban Bike mit klassischem Trapezrahmen (Cube Hyde Racer), wiegt aber auch schon 11.9kg. Den Trapezrahmen mag sie aber beim Rad meiner Frau nicht ...

Bleibt noch Canyon Urban Commutor 4 .. bis auf Disk-Bremsen ... nicht schlecht.. mit 11.7kg inkl Nabendynamo und Licht (und Packtaschenhalter) ne Ansage.

Beim Canyon ..stören mich (neben Disk) die „zarten“ Bleche hinten .. die müssen doch im Schulalltag verbiegen...

Zum Thema Licht ... ich schrieb eingangs ..“Anwendung City .. nie Gelände“ .. unsere Kanias haben Nabendynamo .. Steckbleche und Racktime Gepäckträger (mit im Rohr integrierten LED als Rücklicht) ..robust und praktisch .. und keine Beschwerden der Kids, das 26large 

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/dscf7134-jpg.622314/

Also ..streiche MTB ..suche Urban Bike ..

Und übrigens ...SUV werden auch im Stadtverkehr verwendet .. und keiner braucht es ...


----------



## kc85 (30. Juli 2018)

Guck Dir doch mal bei CNC-Bike den rohen 27,5er MTB-Rahmen in 17'' an. Der verlangt allerdings nach Scheibenbremsen.

Um den herum sollte sich ein nettes Rad stricken lassen. Da roh, kann man den günstig in Wunschfarbe lacken oder Pulvern lassen.

Der Rahmen hat Ösen für den Gepäckträger/Schutzbleche, ein BSA-Innenlager und ist, dank tapered-Steuerrohr, bei der Gabel flexibel.

Wenn man sich beim Aufbau und der Teilesuche etwas Zeit lässt, sollte man ein nettes 10kg-Rad mit der gewünschten Ausstattung bei vertretbaren Kosten hinbekommen.

kc85


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (30. Juli 2018)

Preislich .. ist der Rahmen top ;-)

Bist du Dir sicher ..dass ein Gepäckträger geht? Ich erkenne hinten / oben kein entsprechendes Gewinde für die Abstützung .. nur die Öse für den Bowdenzug


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (30. Juli 2018)

Wiesbaden_Er schrieb:


> Preislich .. ist der Rahmen top ;-)
> 
> Bist du Dir sicher ..dass ein Gepäckträger geht? Ich erkenne hinten / oben kein entsprechendes Gewinde für die Abstützung .. nur die Öse für den Bowdenzug


Kauf ihr ein KLEIN Pinnacle in 19“. 
Fertsch, kann zu hier


----------



## kc85 (30. Juli 2018)

Wiesbaden_Er schrieb:


> Preislich .. ist der Rahmen top ;-)
> 
> Bist du Dir sicher ..dass ein Gepäckträger geht? Ich erkenne hinten / oben kein entsprechendes Gewinde für die Abstützung .. nur die Öse für den Bowdenzug



Also am Ausfallende sollten 2 Bohrungen vorhanden sein. Am Satterohr könnte man die fehlende Aufnahme mit einer entsprechenden Sattelklemme bereitstellen. Also z.B. sowas hier:






kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_schwabe (3. August 2018)

War von Maxx das Modell "Promaxx 26" schon - das kann recht frei konfiguriert werden - auch mit Starrgabeloption...

https://www.maxx.de/de/bikes/mtb/bikes.php?name=PROMAXX&id=122#

Müsste man halt mal durchspielen, aber dann hätte die Frau Tochter quasi ein "Einzelstück"... Farbe und Dekore auch nach Wunsch... Ob man heutzutage allerdings noch mit den unfahrbaren 26 Zoll Rädern in die Schule fahren kann, kann ich nicht beurteilen...


----------



## MarkusL (29. Oktober 2018)

Wiesbaden_Er schrieb:


> Ganz kurz ... genauere Antwort folgt heute Abend...Tante Google spuckt ....nix aus..
> 
> Gewicht ..Gewicht ..Gewicht ..aber alle MTB haben Federgabel und Scheibenbremse (abgesehen vom Verbiegen). Bei 13.5kg (keine Seltenheit) .. sind das 1/3 ihres Gewichtes ...
> 
> Ein Zoulou ... kommt der Sache recht nah ...


Wieso denn überhaupt ein MTB? Ich würde dann eher ein Speedbike/Fitnessbike o.ä. nehmen. Leicht, schnell, unkompliziert.


----------

